# Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo! :vik:

Ich wollte mir bald ein paar Gummifische bei Koderwahnsinn.de kaufen.

Kurze und knappe Frage, ist dieser Shop zu empfehlen, also alles seriös ?

Ich frage, weil ich finde das sich in letzter Zeit die Beschwerden über Shops häufen, deshalb lieber einmal zu viel gefragt, als hinterher die A....karte zu haben.

Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## Fanne (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich frage, weil ich finde das sich in letzter Zeit die Beschwerden über Shops häufen, deshalb lieber einmal zu viel gefragt, als hinterher die A....karte zu haben.
> 
> Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer




damit hast deine frage schon selber beantwortet ! 

bestell woanders !!!  www.angel-technik.de !!

Qualität, Kundenservice , Freundluchkeit wird dort RIESENGROSS

geschrieben !


grüsse


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Fanne schrieb:


> damit hast deine frage schon selber beantwortet !
> 
> bestell woanders !!!  www.angel-technik.de !!
> 
> ...




Also nicht das jetzt Missverständnisse auftreten.
Ich meine das sich Beschwerden über Shops algemein häufen und nicht direkt bei Koederwahnsinn.de


----------



## Fanne (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

kann dir den obengenannten shop wärmstens  empfehlen ! 

so billig sind die preise bei köderwahnsinn och nicht !!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ok, 
bin ich blind, oder gibts bei angeln-technik.de, keine Kopytos ????


----------



## angelanfänger93 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

schau doch mal unter shadxperts
dort sind sie
lg angler93


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



angelanfänger93 schrieb:


> schau doch mal unter shadxperts
> dort sind sie
> lg angler93



Jo, DANKE
Das hätte mich auch stark gewundert, wenns die nicht gäbe


----------



## angelanfänger93 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

kein problem..ich habs auch nicht bgleich gefunden#c
LG angler93#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich kann auch nix negatives zu Koederwahnsinn.de sagen...

Bei meinen bisherigen Kontakten sehr zu empfehlen! #6

Sollte der Hype des anderen Shops zufällig was damit zu tun haben das der auch aus Megdeburg ist? |kopfkrat Ein Schelm wer böses denkt...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Achso ...
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht was du noch so alles kaufen willst ... wenn es nur Kopytos sein sollen, würde ich einen ganz anderen Shop wählen ...
> 
> ...



Ja, sollen eigentlich so gut wie nur Kopytos sein.
Und was wäre das für ein Shop ? :q:q:q


----------



## Jule_88 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich kann ihn dir auch nur empfehlen, habe mir dort vor 3 wochen auch ein riesen Vorrat dort bestellt. Und was soll ich sagen Sonntag bestellt und Dienstag waren sie da. Alles reibungslos, Ware super Qualität.


----------



## Hackersepp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich habe letzten Herbst dort zum ersten Mal bestellt und muss sagen, dass ich nicht ganz amused war.|rolleyes

Falsche Köder geliefert, zu wenig geliefert, Farben "unterschlagen".... Ein ständiges hinundher bis ich die Köder hatte. 

Die Shops gummitanke sowie germantackle kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit den beiden Shops - wie bei koederwahnsinn bspweise.


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ Kaulbarsch-killer,
> 
> Kopytos kauft man nicht in Deutschland





...sondern in china.:vik:     plagiate sind billiger :q:q


----------



## flexmaster (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

und wo kommen sie her?


----------



## Lofote (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich selbst kann nur sagen das meine Erfahrung mit Köderwahnsinn sehr gut waren.
Korrekte, schnelle wirklich optimal Bestellabwicklung...schon mehr als einmal.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es die gleichen guten Erfahrungen!!!

Ich kanns mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Dito..... Montag bestellt Dienstag war mein zeug da, und das ist einer der wenigen shops wo man die Berkley Flourocabon in allen Stärken bekommt#6


----------



## Ziegenbein (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Nicht aus Deutschland


 
und wo bestellst Du jetzt deine Kopytos?

USA oder Polen nehme ich an |kopfkrat

hast du mal eine bezugsquelle? oder ist das geheim


----------



## Andy-583 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Also ich habe auch schon ein paar mal bei Koederwahsinn bestellt. War bis auf ein Mal alles super! Schnelle Lieferung, super Ware!

Das letzte Mal jedoch gab es n kleines Problem, weil die Bezahlung über Paypal nicht ganz funktionierte. War zum Teil meine Schuld und zum Teil durch die schlechte Programmierung der Bestellabwicklung. Naja, Hauptanteil lag an mir: erst lesen dann drücken!!! |rotwerden  

Kurz gesagt: Zahlung hat nicht geklappt! Ware nicht bekommen! Eigentlich kein Problem, kann ja mal passieren! Als ich das telefonisch klären wollte, war der Kollege am anderen Ende aber nicht gerade höfflich, obwohl ich dem Shop keinerlei Vorwürfe gemacht habe und meine Schuld einräumte.

Das kann man auch kundenfreundlicher regeln.So verliert man Kunden! |uhoh:


----------



## Hackersepp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch schon ein paar mal bei Koederwahsinn bestellt. War bis auf ein Mal alles super! Schnelle Lieferung, super Ware!
> 
> Das letzte Mal jedoch gab es n kleines Problem, weil die Bezahlung über Paypal nicht ganz funktionierte. War zum Teil meine Schuld und zum Teil durch die schlechte Programmierung der Bestellabwicklung. Naja, Hauptanteil lag an mir: erst lesen dann drücken!!! |rotwerden
> 
> ...


 

Genauso habe ich es eben auch erlebt und werde deshalb dort nicht mehr bestellen.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich glaube, das ich bei Koederwahnsinn.de bstellen werde, weil dort sind die Kopytos am billigsten, zumindest in 12cm.
Achso, das die in den USA billiger sind, kann ich mir schon vorstellen,aber ich darf von da nichts kaufen :q.
Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## Hackersepp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Ich glaube, das ich bei Koederwahnsinn.de bstellen werde, weil dort sind die Kopytos am billigsten, zumindest in 12cm.
> Achso, das die in den USA billiger sind, kann ich mir schon vorstellen,aber ich darf von da nichts kaufen :q.
> Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


 
hohoho, täusch dich nicht... Die dort angebotenen 12cm Kopytos sind nicht die 5 " Kopytos... sondern die 4 "....
Such nochmal #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ja, bei cm-Angaben immr aufpassen - auf den Ködern steht die Länge in Zoll, und komischerweise interpretieren einige deutsche Shops dieses Längenmaß unterschiedlich... #c


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Aber ich brauche doch 4/0 Jighaken, oder?


----------



## Hackersepp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Für welche Gummis ? Für 4" oder 5" Kopytos  passt der 4 / 0 er; Bei den 5 " sollte aber noch ein Angsthaken montiert werden. ( Oder eben eine Nummer größer bei den Jighaken => 5 /=)


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Also die angeblichen 12cm- müssten 4er sein


----------



## Hackersepp (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Jo, bei Köderwahnsinn sind die angegeben 12cm Kopytos die 4 " also ca. 10,5 cm.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

ist da größe 4/0 ok?


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Fürn nen 10 cm Gufi passt das.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ok, alles klar


----------



## Ollek (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo! :vik:
> 
> Ich wollte mir bald ein paar Gummifische bei Koderwahnsinn.de kaufen.
> 
> Kurze und knappe Frage, ist dieser Shop zu empfehlen, also alles seriös ?



:vik:  *Ganz grosses Lob an Köderwahnsinn !!!!

*Absolut zu empfehlen, gestern gegen Mittag bestellt und heute morgen ist die Lieferung angekommen.

War vorgestern am Bodden oben und habe gemerkt das ich Boddenhechtmässig etwas "untermotorisiert" war was die Köder anging.

Jetzt hab ich nachgeladen und die nächste Saison kann beginnen.

Nochmals Dank ans Team von KW #6

Gruss Ollek


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Meine Bestellung habe ich gerade von der Post abgeholt, so weit alles dabei, außer das 12cm Gummifische 10,5cm lang sind und meine Wirbel fehlen, aber berechnet wurden.
Da ist nur ne Tüte, aber ohne Inhalt |evil:
Nun beginnt also das hinterher rennen :c


----------



## Hackersepp (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung habe ich gerade von der Post abgeholt, so weit alles dabei, außer das 12cm Gummifische 10,5cm lang sind und meine Wirbel fehlen, aber berechnet wurden.
> Da ist nur ne Tüte, aber ohne Inhalt |evil:
> Nun beginnt also das hinterher rennen :c


 
:q:q Kannst du lesen?:q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> :q:q Kannst du lesen?:q



Das wusste ich doch auch vorher, fakt ist das sie trotzdem mit 12cm angeben werden, was mir momentan aber auch ziemlich egal ist, mir gehts um meine Wirbel, mal sehen was ein Anruf bringt, vielleicht gibts ja nen einfachen Grund


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

So, habe eine E-Mail bekommen.
Waren sehr nett, mir werden Montag die Wirbel nachgeliefert


----------



## Brasse10 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Na das ist doch gut !!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch gut !!




Siehste Max, jetzt klappen sogar die Beiträge #6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. März 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich muss mich korrigieren, der Laden ist doch nicht so Kundenfreundlich.
Meine Wirbel sind  immer noch nicht da.
Trotz mehrmaliger Anfrage wann die kommen ( oder besser gesagt, das überhaupt was losgschickt wird). Jedes mal bekommt man nur die Antwort, ,, ja, wir schicken die Montag in einem Briefumschlag los.
Nächstes Mal bestelle ich woanders.


----------



## Fanne (15. März 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

ich sagte doch  ... www.angel-technik.de 

eder hat dir hier gute shops empfohlen,  der grösste teil der hier gepostet hat konnte dir zu köderwahnsinn nicht viel bzw nichts berichten und du bestellst dort trotzdem ! 


nun hast du das nachsehen ! 


Ich wette auf deine Wirbel(pfennigartikel) wirst du sitzen bleiben und dir diese woanders holen müssen ! 

wenn du glück hast schicken die dir diese, aber dann musste die portokosten 100% auch noch tragen !

Bestell beim nähsten mal bei kompetente händler  und gib meinetwegen 5  €mehr aus ! Geiz ist nicht immer Geil!


----------



## jannisO (15. März 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Über Ebay wollt ich mir dort mal etwas zulegen wobei es auch die Option Preisvorschlag gab. Frage mich nur wozu sie diese Option angeben, wenn doch jeder Vorschlag abgelehnt wurde. Sofortkauf wäre 84 Euro gewesen, als ich bis auf 2 euro ran ging wurde immer noch abgelehnt. Sehe so etwas als Kundenverars.... an


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

So, heute nach über 2 Wochen wurden mir die Wirbel geliefert


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (16. März 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

...und ich warte immernoch auf meine PowerPro aus Amerika. Ist schon 12 Tage unterwegs. :-((


----------



## roman (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Köderwahnsinn zu empfehlen? 

Das war wohl der größte Reinfall seitdem ich online bestelle, und ich habe schon seeehr viel online gekauft. Angefangen hat alles damit, dass ich mir die Tactix Spinning von Berkley (62 Euro) bestellt habe. Nach ca drei Wochen war immer noch nichts gekommen. Dann e-mail-Verkehr und Telefonate. Es hieß immer wieder, jaja machen wir sofort und tut uns leid. (Das ist anscheinend bei denen so üblich, viel versprechen, nichts dahinter). Nach weiteren 2 Wochen, immer noch nichts. Nach insgesamt etwa 2 Monaten bekam ich dann irgendeine Billigstrute von Berkley im Wert von ca 30 :v

Danach habe ich wieder mit diesem dubiosen Verein gesprochen und man hat sich bei mir entschuldigt und mir versichert, dass ich wenn ich das ganze zurück schicke, das Geld rückerstattet bekomme weil die Tactix nicht mehr lieferbar sei. Gut, gesagt, getan.

Bis heute sind ca. fünf Monate vergangen und ich habe mein Geld immer noch nicht (trotz mehrmaligem telefonieren und e-mail schreiben)! Weder Geld noch Ware.

Was sagt ihr, was kann ich noch machen um an mein Geld zu kommen?

Auf jeden Fall kann ich nur empfehlen, die Finger von diesem "Unternehmen" zu lassen.

LG Roman


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ist ja nicht gerade eine dolle Story |gr:

Leider kommt das immer mal wieder vor.

Hier mal ein Link der Dir weiterhelfen könnte:

http://www.pcwelt.de/index.cfm?pid=1639&pk=35417


----------



## roman (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Vielen Dank für den Link. Ich werde dem ganzen nachgehen und gegebenenfalls auch keine Kosten scheuen. Hier gehts mir hauptsächlich ums Prinzip, verarschen kann der sich selbst #d.

Danke nochmals,

LG Roman


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich bin bis jetzt auch nicht begeistert von dem laden.

Zwei Shirts betellt. Keine reaktion. Erst auf Nachfrage Info bekommen das das eine shirt erst im März Lieferbar ist. 

Rückerstattung per Paypal geht angeblich nicht, nur Überweisung. 

Das andere Shirt heute bekommen. Nicht das was ich bestellt habe. 

Das wird bestimmt spannend!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Der Thread hat auch schon etwas Staub angesetzt  

Wir haben auf der Angelwelt Berlin mit Jan von Köderwahnsinn.de gesprochen.

Könnt ihr euch hier anschauen:
Am Minute 5:10 gehts los
[youtube1]zlyMWc6R9E8[/youtube1]

https://youtu.be/zlyMWc6R9E8?t=5m10s


----------



## xbsxrvxr (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen gemacht...immer schnelle und vollständige lieferungen


----------



## McPike (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Habe da schon sehr oft bestellt und bis jetzt gab es nie Probleme. Lediglich einmal wurde eine falsche Sorte Gummifische geliefert. Nach erfolgter Reklamation konnte ich in der nächsten Bestellung den Vorfall angeben und bekam dann einen Rabattgutschein. :m


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Januar 2016)

Achsooo na wie Thomas im Video schon sagt, Köderwahnsinn macht bei Euch Werbung. 

Na unter den Umständen dürft ihr meinen negativen Post gerne löschen. Das Anglerboard soll ja weiter leben.

Retourenscheine haben die übrigens auch nicht. 

Bin gespannt ob ich meine Versandkosten zurück erstattet bekomme. 

Bis jetzt immernoch ne ganz schwache Vorstellung.


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Also ich muss da auch mal was zu sagen.
Hab da die erste Greys bestellt. Kam nach 2 Tagen.
Ist beim Auswerfen gebrochen, warum auch immer, auch egal.

Hab dann email Kontakt aufgenommen und wurde gebeten die Rute einzuschicken. Wurde dann schnellstens  per Mail informiert, dass ich n neues Spitzenteil bekomme. Spitzenteil nicht lieferbar. 
Also bekam ich das Angebot für 35€ ne nagelneue Rute zu bekommen.
Hab ich angenommen und hab ruck zuck dann  sogar die zweite Greys bekommen.
Lief alles perfekt !!


----------



## simmi321 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme dort und habe schon viel bestellt bei köderwahnsinn. Immer schnell angekommen und immer komplett.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Also ich muss da auch mal was zu sagen.
> Hab da die erste Greys bestellt. Kam nach 2 Tagen.
> Ist beim Auswerfen gebrochen, warum auch immer, auch egal.
> 
> ...



Lief alles perfekt |kopfkrat

Du bekommst ein neue Rute bei der das Spitzenteil bricht.
Da du dir scheinbar aber keiner Schuld (warum auch immer) bewusst bis und du auch erst mal ein neues Spitzenteil zugesprochen bekommst, darf man ja wohl von einem Produktfehler ausgehen. Somit steht dir also eine neue Rute kostenlos zu. Du bezahlst aber 35€ und sagst: Lief alles perfekt|bigeyes

Also unter perfekt oder auch Kundenfreundlich verstehe ich was anderes.

Oder hast du ggf. vergessen, dass die Rute vielleicht schon .....alt war?


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Dass ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst war, hab ich ja gar nicht erwähnt.

Eigenverschulden durch evtl Macken an der Rute konnt ich nicht zu hundert Prozent ausschliessen.
Dies hab ich auch so mitgeteilt.


Hätt ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen.

Wollt mehr in den Vordergrund bringen, dass auf meine Mails zügig geantwortet wurde und mir geholfen wurde.

Letztendlich hab ich fürn kleinen Aufpreis ein neues höherwertiges Produkt erhalten.
Versand wurde auch komplett übernommen.


Für mich alles gut.

Wie man so hört passiert dies nicht oft und viele Rutenbrüche werden als Eigenverschulden abgetan.


----------



## AFE (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Hab auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht bisher. Auch mal umsonst noch 2 Päckchen Snaps hinterhergeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

umsonst oder kostenlos?:q


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Die Frage ist wohl eher warum?


----------



## Darket (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich habe da nie bestellt, aber schätze das Ladengeschäft in Berlin sehr. Wobei einer der Verkäufer ständig versucht mir sch... teure Illex-Wobbler zu verkaufen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Hab da auch schon zweimal bestellt (Kunstköder), jeweils einwandfrei und schnell.


----------



## xPikex (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen, 32 Tage Lieferzeit.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Egal wie die Nummer bei mir ausgeht. Ich werde dort nicht mehr bestellen. 

- keine Rückzahlung per paypal möglich obwohl mit paypal bezahlt wurde.

- "Retourenschein? Nee sowat hamm wa nich!"

- Telefonie ist ein Glücksspiel.

Sorry, ist mir zu umständlich wenn denn mal was ist.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich habe vor Jahren mal dort was bestellt - war alles 100%ig zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

Aber wenn ich hier lese, was los ist, wenn es Probleme gibt, würde ich dort nicht mehr bestellen.

Kann ja immer mal sein, das man was falsches packt oder einen Artikel vergessen hat etc.
Fehler passieren nunmal.

Es kommt aber dann darauf an, wie man seine eigenen Fehler ausbügelt!

- Paypal-Teilrückzahlung ist woanders auch möglich (selbst schon von Gebrauch gemacht bzw. erstattet bekommen)

- falls was fehlt ist es SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH das die Nachlieferung kostenlos ist (wer hat es denn verschuldet?)

- Service ist nicht nur ein schneller Versand, sondern das Gesamtpaket, wenn man dann blöd am Telefon angemacht wird, würde ich da nie mehr bestellen

- Ob es jetzt nen kostenlosen Retourenschein gibt oder nicht, ist ja nicht weiter dramatisch - aber Rücksendekosten bei Verschulden des Verkäufers sollten dann auch erstattet werden!

usw. usw.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich werde berichten wie es ausgegangen ist und wie lange es gedauert hat.


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Also ick bestelle da nichts !!!

*Ick fahre lieber hin !!!* :vik:
Sind zwar schlappe 50 km von mir bis dahin aber ick habe hier (außer Angeljoe in Neuruppin vielleicht) keinen Laden in der Nähe der auch nur annähernd soviel Futter für den Tackle-Affen hat wie olle Jan. Immer zu 'nem Schwätzchen aufgelegt und zeigt so nebenbei noch die neuesten Kreationen aus seinem schier unüberschaubaren Gummitierlager.
Einziger Nachteil : Ick darf keine Geldkarte (in welcher Form auch immer) und nur einen ganz bestimmten Betrag an Barem (der mit 100%iger Sicherheit restlos verknallt wird |supergri ) mitnehmen, sonst wäre ick nach jedem Besuch dort "verarmt".


----------



## hanzz (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Das mit der Geldkarte bestimmt aber die Regierung oder ?[emoji6]


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das mit der Geldkarte bestimmt aber die Regierung oder ?[emoji6]



Neee, meine Holde is da janich so.:l
Dit is eher 'ne Selbstkasteiung meinerseits.
Der Geist is willig aber dit Fleisch is schwach. Ick kenne mich.|rolleyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Ich habe übrigens noch immer weder eine Reaktion in Form einer Bestätigung oder einer Rückzahlung erhalten.


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Heute Bestätigung des Stornos. Noch kein Geld zurück.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Koederwahnsinn.de zu empfehlen ?*

Geld ist zurück. Komplett und sogar per Paypal. 

Was mich ärgert ist, dass ich auf den Rücksendekosten sitzen bleibe.


----------

